# Personanza



## Necsus

Dalla discussione 'Lo shining':


Sempervirens said:


> Beh, Necsus, riguardo a personanza , mi guardo bene dall'usarla , ma l'ho già sentita dire diverse volte, Luccicanza non l'avevo mai sentita nominare. Giuro! Mi chiederai ora: Ma dove vivi? - A Tokyo. Rispondo. - Da tanti anni.





Necsus said:


> Sì, so dove vivi, ovviamente.  Quindi devo pensare che è lì che hai sentito il termine _personanza_? Aspetta, apro un'apposita discussione.


Ecco. 
Sono un po' perplesso, perché io in realtà non l'ho mai sentito, per questo ti chiedevo. E ancora adesso non sono sicuro di aver capito esattamente cosa voglia dire! L'unico riferimento concreto che ho trovato è quello del professor Andrea Pinotti al filosofo tedesco Georg Simmel, per il quale la _personanza _avrebbe a che fare con la «"contraddizione interna" che contraddistingue la performance attoriale», [...] nella quale l’attore non dovrebbe «imitare la realtà, bensì creare un mondo nuovo, trasformando creativamente o ‘personificando’ il testo all’interno di una struttura spaziotemporale autonoma e separata dalla realtà». 
Ma forse non è questo che intendevi...  C'è per caso qualcun altro che ha frequentazioni con il vocabolo in questione?


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus, addirittura un thread! Ma è meglio così! 

_"Ma forse non è questo che intendevi..."   _Mi ricordo di aver visto questa parola in ambito filosofico, ma il significato mi è sempre sfuggito. Un po' più chiaro lo è adesso.


----------



## Necsus

Sempervirens said:


> Necsus, addirittura un thread!


Be', era l'unico modo per approfondire l'argomento rispettando il regolamento del forum.  
Visto che tu avevi detto di non aver mai sentito _luccicanza_ e che ti faceva pensare a _personanza_, che io a mia volta non avevo mai sentito, ho immaginato che quest'ultimo per te fosse un termine familiare, di solito il meccanismo è questo. Ora mi tranquillizzo sentendo che in realtà non ti è poi così familiare. E non lo è neanche per altri frequentatori del forum, a quanto pare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus  e ciao, Semper  

Sperando di non ripetere la scoperta dell'acqua calda (come nella discussione "Lo shining" ) ... ho trovato questa definizione: 

Dal sito "Polis Ethos Logos" - Gigi Cortesi
"Grazie soprattutto alla donna, è oggi possibile riproporre una nuova connotazione del limite, della sfida e della speranza. La donna non è soltanto la signora del tempo e della ripresa. È anche – forse ancora di più – la signora della per-sonanza. Scrivo con il trattino la parola per-sonanza, proprio per indicarne al meglio il significato: _è la possibilità che ciascuno di noi ha di risuonare nell’altro attraverso l’altro, cioè di per-sonare di lui e in lui._ La donna accoglie in sé il maschio e il suo seme, dunque per-sona di lui, dando poi al bambino concepito la possibilità di risuonare in lei e di lei. 
La per-sonanza è la possibilità relazionale più straordinaria. È evento d’amore e di accudimento, perché è evento pieno di relazione. È evento trans-generazionale, capace di dire l’essere umano in una visione storica ampia, non schiacciata in logiche miopi, in individualismi asfittici e astratti."


----------



## Necsus

Fantastica Anja!  Insomma, possiamo dire che corrisponde alla 'mia' _personanza _solo quando è scritta in fine di riga e non c'è spazio perché c'entri tutta la parola!  Il significato mi pare tutt'altro. Ma del resto c'è il trattino...!  Comunque mi confermi che non è certo parola usata (comunemente).


----------



## Anja.Ann

strepitoso Necsus ... confermo!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono sbigottito e affascinato a un tempo.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Per il significato di "per-sonanza" o per l'adattamento a "personanza" di Necsus?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja.

Per il significato che tu ci hai offerto e (da linguista d'area) per l'inaspettata sequenza dei morfemi nella parola.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Giorgio  

Già, non avevo mai sentito parlare di "personanza" prima d'ora ed è stato per caso che ho trovato il sito di G. Cortesi.  
Ma posso chiederti perché "inaspettata" questa sequenza di morfemi?


----------



## Sempervirens

Bel lavoro, Anja,Ann!              Secondo te, questo uso di _personanza _sta per l'odierno e più adoperabile _personalità_? 

http://books.google.co.jp/books?id=...Dw&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=personanza&f=false

Dal sito San Google All'inizio della pagina 356.


----------



## Necsus

Sempervirens said:


> Secondo te, questo uso di _personanza _sta per l'odierno e più adoperabile _personalità_?


Per qualcuno pare di sì, posto che ci si dedichi al kayak e alla musicoterapia . Dal sito 'kayakavventura':
«Dal concetto di “insonanza”, ovvero la ricerca del “sé voce”, si giunge alla formazione della “personanza” (personalità), con lo scopo di raggiungere la “consonanza”,lo star bene insieme».

QUI invece non lo so, dovrei prima capirlo :
«Qui il Blaga affronta una descrizione della genesi figurativa, dalla «matrice» del subconscio (o inconscio), della cultura come stile. Egli sviluppa tale descrizione sul presupposto di una «personanza», di un ripercuotersi attivo degli orizzonti spazio-temporali subconsci sui diagrammi morfologici della coscienza».


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semper  

Necsus ha già risposto!  
Noto, inoltre, che il libro a cui ti riferisci pare essere scritto in inglese ... e la citazione pare rifarsi ad un sonetto di (sospetta attribuzione a) Dante: "Sennuccio (del Bene), la tua poca personuzza." ... sarà solo un'"as-sonanza"?


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Semper
> 
> Necsus ha già risposto!
> Noto, inoltre, che il libro a cui ti riferisci pare essere scritto in inglese ... e la citazione pare rifarsi ad un sonetto di (sospetta attribuzione a) Dante: "Sennuccio (del Bene), la tua poca personuzza." ... sarà solo un'"as-sonanza"?



A questo punto tutto può essere. Sul Treccani non ce lo danno. Nemmeno sul Devoto-Oli c'è. Mah!  Mi sa che farò a meno di questa parola. 

Avevo avuto per un lasso di tempo ( breve eh) l'illusione di averci capito un po' più di prima, e invece niente! Sono capitombolato da dove sono partito. E lì ci resto.


----------



## giginho

Tutti sanno che io sono ignorante.....ma questo thread sembra scritto in armeno: non ho capito una mazza di nulla a parte che:

1. Anna ha trovato un passo in cui, con una parola orrida, si descrive una cosa sublime

2. personanza è una parola che pare non abbia significato alcuno se eccettuiamo gli eccessi incontinenti di certi pseudoacculturati pieni di sé (non mi riferisco ai partecipanti a questa discussione)

Saluti, colleghi!


----------



## Sempervirens

Amici, con sincerità, visto che di ricerche ne ho fatte diverse in rete ( visitando questo sito che forse pure a voi potrebbe tornare utile:http://www.culturitalia.info/wb1/MORF_s_schnell.asp ), ma senza risultati apprezzanti, mi accodo alla fila degli ignoranti con la speranza di esserne l'ultimo membro.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja. Arrivo a casa solo ora.
Sempre più interessante, dunque!
Mi riferivo alla sequenza dei morfemi per la banalissima ragione che, a differenza di quello che avevo pensato fino a stamattina, "personanza" non è costituito da "persona+ anza" ma da "per + s(u)on + anza". Credo che lasciato a me stesso non ci sarei mai arrivato.

Saluti cari:

GS


----------



## Necsus

Be', Giorgio, diciamo che quella è una delle possibilità, non a caso Cortesi ricorre al trattino per farlo capire. Per Pinotti/Simmel il significato è diverso. Per i kayakisti musicoterapisti forse i due significati si fondono. Per il filosofo Formaggio continuo a non saperlo.


----------

